# Chester gets a Ruffwear coat; almost wish it was cold out



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Got last seasons style of the Ruffwear K-9 Overcoat as a closeout, gotta say that I think it looks pretty spiffy on Chester. I think it will be a great medium weight coat for our winter hiking etc. Mostly I gotta keep the snow and wind off him more than anything.
























It looks great and so far, everything else I have bought from Ruffwear has been high quality so I am hopeful on it lasting. It does seem to run small though; I got the large which said 31" to 40" in girth and Chester is about 32-33" around the chest. It fits perfect around the chest but any smaller and it wouldn't fit around his neck- which is the part that can't be adjusted. No idea if they changed the neck sizing in the 2011 design.
And just for fun, one of Chester suffering on Halloween (he hated it and I took it off after some pics)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Too cute! I bought 2 new doggy jackets for the boys at a dog show this year and I am looking forward to trying them out as well. I am NOT looking forward to the cold but... It is fun to have them in their cold weather gear. lol Chester looks like he is not loving the outfit in the last picture. lol


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it sad that I always thought your dog was named shell? And I love ruffwear!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bones said:


> Is it sad that I always thought your dog was named shell? And I love ruffwear!


LOL, a little sad since the poor dog is a male  The other dogs would tease him about his girly name...

Yep, I love my Ruffwear harness, leash (super duper sturdy) and newly bought collar so I knew what brand to look at when I wanted a coat. Plus, our local hiking store let me bring Chester inside to try on coats. They didn't have his size so I didn't feel bad about buying online for less (but I did buy a collar from them)


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Yup - Kenda and I are often out bombing around the backcountry during hunting season, so I picked up a Ruffwear Track Jacket in blaze orange. She doesn't much like wearing it (or anything else - she's a nudist) but it's worth it to not have her shot by accident.

Here's Kenda at Slickrock Creek, which is the boundary between Western North Carolina and Tennessee:


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Workerant- I love the look of surprise in that photo.

And yeah, bright colors are a must during hunting season. i actually bought a $4 "youth" hunting vest at WalMart and modified it to fit Chester for when he used to be off leash on a friend's horse farm (a no hunting area, but that didn't stop the random dumb-a$$). Easily safety-pinned to his harness or even a collar. Big brown/red dog looks way too much like a deer.


----------

